# Egyptian Spiny mice...



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I have some new friends, here they are:










They are Egyptian Spiny mice, I've been trying to get some for awhile now, and finally I have a pair...










They are both girls and already friendly, if a bit shy. One is bigger then the other as you can see...










I've called the large one Morganna, while the smaller one has been named Nellie...










They have been settled into their own private tank in a nice warm area where they can't get any drafts, and I'm looking forward to taming them, I've read that if Spiny mice are treated kindly they can come to really like humans.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, their really cute :thumbsup:
And i love their colouring


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww how cute are they! Never even heard of them before!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I have never seen them before either! So sweet! congrats in finally getting them


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

aww we have some spiny mice at my college, they are lovely  dont their backs feel weird lol good luck with them, im sure you will have fun, the pair at the college are ever so tame


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely things friends got loads of them


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

:O they are totally kissing!!!! thats so cute!!!! ive never seen anything like them before!!! they do look like those egyptian thing....hmmm anubis? i think thats right, anyway, cuties


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> :O they are totally kissing!!!! thats so cute!!!! ive never seen anything like them before!!! they do look like those egyptian thing....hmmm anubis? i think thats right, anyway, cuties


Anubus is a dog  but nice try  aren't they adorable


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeahh thats what they look like, the dog thing, with the pointy nose


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

They are sort of weird looking, yeah, they have those long snouts. And their coats feel odd, the lighter brown patches feel like a hedgehog. 

Here's some new pics:










The girls have settled nicely into their new tank. I don't see the larger Morgana that much, but Nellie the smaller one was out this morning...










If you spot Nellie in a corner you can reach in and pet her back, she doesn't run away. And if you show her your fingers she will sniff them, but she won't climb on your hand yet...










I don't mind waiting to hold them, I am very patient. Besides, they are lots of fun to watch...










I can't wait until they figure out what the gravity wheel is for, I hear they are fast runners. I taped it up really good, because if their tails get caught they could lose them, they are very fragile.


----------

